# Is she sneezing?



## crissie (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi can anyone tell me if she is sneezing ? She has no discharge from her nose and her poop is normal, she eats , drinks and play. 
but she never done this before! 

Sorry I ve just realised I can't upload a video ..


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Budgies can sneeze on occasion, this happens usually while they are preening, especially during a moult where there is an increase of feather dust. 
They can also sneeze as a direct result of taking a bath or even when drinking water.
A dry sneeze every once in a while is not cause for concern.

Did you use Youtube to upload your video? If so it should work by copying the video link and pasting it onto your post.
Or you can follow the instructions in this link: http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/268874-how-embed-youtube-videos-post.html


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for this thread! My budgie Mexico sneezes sometimes when he drinks water, and I didn't know what he was doing till I read this thread.


----------

